# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Yellow dbol? L535 marked tabs

## roccoswello

Yellow tabs L535. Im on day 4 and already went up 6 lbs. Is this just coincidence? Im on 60 mg per day. They feel real, but I can't find anything to prove it.

----------


## ajfina

6 pounds in only 4 days 
they r probably something else and not dbols
and 60mgs is a lot of dbols, depending on ur background

----------


## Bizz

man don't want to said something wrong with you! 

you are taking something that you don't know what it is :Hmmmm:  

Bizz

----------


## roccoswello

My personal trainer is a guy who used to work for me and I trust him. He even told me when I got everything to get a blood test and to do research for myself so I would know exactly what I was putting in my body. He told me they were BD but I can't find anything. He's got me on anti-e's too. But I can't find any info. He says they are 10mg dbols...

----------


## BooCooo

those are nothing close to BD, i wouldnt take that trash

----------


## roccoswello

I guess what I really am trying to do is positively identify these pills. Is there a way to do that????? 

I mean Im going to call the dude and see what he has to say, cause I don't think he would just give me straight garbage.

----------


## ajfina

> I guess what I really am trying to do is positively identify these pills. Is there a way to do that????? 
> 
> I mean Im going to call the dude and see what he has to say, cause I don't think he would just give me straight garbage.


Is he a dealer? or someone else told him that those pills are dbol 's?
i've seen a lot of diferents type of dbols b4 but never seen those u have 
with numbers on it
asking what brand are they whats the mgs , never buy loose pills dude NEVER

----------


## ajfina

damn it 
i think those pills are called LORTAB L535, im not sure what are they use for .when i was looking for that info a ****ING trojan got in my pc now im trying to delete it

----------


## MadRussian

> damn it 
> i think those pills are called LORTAB L535, im not sure what are they use for .when i was looking for that info a ****ING trojan got in my pc now im trying to delete it


Hi bro,Try The F-Secure Anti-Virus Client Security™ bloody nice tool. I use for a year and happy with it. http://www.f-secure.com/

----------


## roccoswello

Thanks bro but they aren't lortabs. Those are pain killers. I did all the searches Im not asking a question without doing research....

If anyone can identify these positively please let me know.

----------


## roccoswello

weight is back down 3 lbs. today. 

acne on my back. Im confused....

----------


## ajfina

> weight is back down 3 lbs. today. 
> 
> acne on my back. Im confused....


blood pressure?
coincidence that the lortab crap say L535 too  :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> Hi bro,Try The F-Secure Anti-Virus Client Security bloody nice tool. I use for a year and happy with it. http://www.f-secure.com/


I have McAfee, the virus is deleted
thanks mad  :Smilie:

----------


## Jack87

Bro if you're not sure what they are, stop taking the damn things already...
You've only been on them a few days, so no problem stopping on the fly...

And what's the rest of your cycle suppose to look like?

You're not trying to do a Dbol only cycle are you?




> weight is back down 3 lbs. today. 
> 
> acne on my back. Im confused....

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, don't trust personal trainier that push you shit to "make you grow", the
best thing is research all you can before you even think about taking roids,
this way you won't get screwed up like that. Never take what you don't know
specially in high doses like that bro...my 2 cents. Better luck next time bro!  :Smilie:

----------


## pelly789

yea like the other guys said why are you taking stuff that you dont even know what it is and on top of that what do your anti-e's look like they are probaly bogus too i would stop taking whatever ur taking and do ALOT of research before you do anything else or you might end up with some serious problems!

----------


## *Alex*

:No No:  no.no.no!

----------


## Duster

I would be pissed if i was you

----------


## Showtime08

Id stop taking those if you dont even know what they are

----------

